# How do I make new wood look old?



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I built a small haunted cabin this Summer for Halloween 2005 (4 1/2 feet high) and I mostly used old wood but I did have to use some new wood as well. I'm wondering if there's a way I could make this whole cabin look old? I don't have a pic available yet but here what the tombstones and cemetery fence look like and I want the whole cabin to look like these as well:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You could soak it in water for a while, beat it with a chain, or smear dirt into it (that works well).


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> or smear dirt into it (that works well).


But then if it rains it would look disgusting don't ya think? And could I use wood ashes?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

If you want the wood to be a weathered grey, just water down some black paint until it's just a wash. It should be very thin. Thin enough so you can still see the grain of the wood when you apply it. Then water down some grey paint and hit a second or third time. 

If the coat you put on is too thick, you can use a water hose and sprinkle over the paint while it is still wet to get some runs and thin it out.

I weathered some new wood this way and got a very acceptable result.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

oh, and id suggest bathing it in coffee, if you possibly can


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the tips! I'll try something and see how it turns out.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Here's a picture of the cabin I was talking about. I think I will try what ScareFX said i.e. water down some grey paint. Or maybe I'll just leave it as it is as I'm not sure yet... Also Zombie if you read this: you know the casket you built for your cemetery, what did you do to have that finished texture? Did you use paint at all?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

No paint. I just burned it with a torch a little. You just touch the surface of the wood with the flame so it burns it but doesn't set it on fire. Then, I just let mother nature do her worst for about a month before I set it out in the cemetery.


----------

